# OTA Antenna On VIP211K



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I have Dish Network and own my two antennas and two VIP211K receivers. I also have a 40' roof antenna that is connected (coaxed) to the two 211K's. These 211K's are five years and three years old. Last week my wife ask me to see why she couldn't get any of the channels from the OTA antenna setup. I went downstairs to the den HDTV with the 211K that is three years old to check if this TV/receiver was getting OTA... It was ok. Went back up stairs to the main TV and couldn't get any channels by OTA. Made me a new coax cable and connected to the receiver. Not working. Put in a new splitter. Not working. Unplugged the TV and 211K from wall outlet and reprogramed the unit. Nothing... So, it appears the 5 plus years 211K has lost the ability to receive the OTA signals.

Question(s). Has anyone on here had the same problem? Or, do anyone know a solution to the matter? If not, my next step it to get a new VIP211K.


Forgot to add the VIP211K is working fine with the Dish Network channels. No problems there I can see.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't speak for the ViP211K, but my six-year-old ViP622's OTA tuner died recently. It happens.

Because you own, you're on your own unless you temporarily subscribe to the Protection Plan. That's what I did with my ViP622.

ps: you should delete your aborted post if possible.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

The cheapest way to replace the receiver is the protection plan. Because the 211 is the bottom of the barrel price wise you may find a used one on ebay as cheap as the protection plan. Stay away from the 211Z it requires a separate dongle for OTA and doesn't have a RF output.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

RBA said:


> The cheapest way to replace the receiver is the protection plan. Because the 211 is the bottom of the barrel price wise you may find a used one on ebay as cheap as the protection plan. Stay away from the 211Z it requires a separate dongle for OTA and doesn't have a RF output.


Thanks for the tip. I went on ebay for VIP211K and saw where some was selling the VIP211Z model. Went to Google and read it required a separate OTA tuner #73913 unit. Ebay has some new units about $100,00 including shipping. I paid (I think) something like $176.00 for the VIP211K.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Skeeterman said:


> Thanks for the tip. I went on ebay for VIP211K and saw where some was selling the VIP211Z model. Went to Google and read it required a separate OTA tuner #73913 unit. Ebay has some new units about $100,00 including shipping. I paid (I think) something like $176.00 for the VIP211K.


I would still go for the protection plan an owned receiver will be replaced with an owned receiver and if DISH decides to replace your 211K with a 211Z they should add the OTA at no charge seeing it is a feature you use on the 211K. (and the reason you need a replacement)


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

DishDepot has new 211K listed at 89.


----------



## snedworld (Oct 2, 2014)

I was told that Dish does not differentiate between 211k's and 211z's and if you replace one, that it's a roll of the dice which one you get in replacement, no matter which one you had to start with! I specifically queried him about what if I wanted one type of replacement, and was told that I could not be guaranteed getting one vs. the other. Of course, this could have been bad Dish Rep. Roulette (R)...


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I would be very disappointed if Dish replaced my 211k with a 211z, especially since the 211z has no OTA tuner and no component output.

It does not sound like an even exchange to me, 211z is a cheaper, lower quality receiver.

I would squawk quite a bit if I got one!


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I was told the same thing, so as I did with my first Vip211k, I plan to purchase a back up. $89 not a bad price.


----------

